# What time does your bus arrive?



## Cynthia F

Cześć

Please can you help with the following translation for my boyfriend?

*What time does your bus arrive in XXX (town)? If you are unwell, do you want me to pick you up and take you back to your house? Work have agreed I can leave early if needed!


Dziękuję  *


----------



## Thomas1

O której będziesz w (XXX in the locative)? Chcesz, żebym Cię odebrała i zawiozła do domu, jeśli będziesz zmęczony? Jak będzie trzeba, (to) będę mogła/mogę wyjść z pracy wcześniej!


----------



## Cynthia F

Dziękuję bardzo Thomas1, that's very helpful.


----------



## mihau

In the situation he is in the bus or he is going to take the bus to XXX:
O ktorej twoj autobus dojezdza do XXX? (dojedzie)
O ktorej twoj autobus przyjezdza do XXX? ((przyjedzie)
O ktorej twoj autobus bedzie w XXX?

Jezeli czujesz sie niedobrze, to czy chcesz abym Cie odebrala i zawiozla do (twojego-your) domu?
Jezeli zle sie czujesz, to czy chcesz abym Cie odebrala i zawiozla do domu?

W pracy uzgodnione, ze moge wyjsc wczesniej, jesli potrzeba.
W pracy (oni - they agreed) zgodzili sie, ze bede mogla/ze moge wyjsc wczesniej, jezeli (zaistnieje taka) potrzeba.
Jezeli trzeba (Ciebie odebrac), to moge wyjsc wczesniej z pracy.
Jesli potrzeba, to jest uzgodnione/to zostalo uzgodnione (it is agreed/has been agreed), ze moge wyjsc wczesniej z pracy.
Jesli potrzeba, moge skonczyc prace wczesniej. (If needed I can finish work ealier)


----------



## Cynthia F

Dziękuję mihau 

For info: He is on the bus already, and I am waiting for him to arrive in the town, so I can pick him up.


----------



## mihau

You're welcome!
On jest juz w autobusie i wlasnie czekam na jego przyjazd do miasta, zeby moc go odebrac.
By the way...
Imie mojej ulubionej bohaterki z "Claymore" to Cynthia.
The name of my favourite 'Claymore' character is Cynthia. There are more...
http://www.onemanga.com/Claymore/83/09/


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks mihau - I will take a look!


----------

